# Lying in bed gives me a headache!



## Globalti (24 Dec 2009)

If I don't get up as soon as I'm awake I spend the rest of the day with a deep throbbing headache. Been like this for years.

Anybody else get this?


----------



## lukesdad (24 Dec 2009)

Don t get the headache but do have to get up as soon as Im awake.


----------



## Bman (24 Dec 2009)

I dont have to get up as soon as I wake up, but I'll sometimes get a headache if I've had far too much sleep. Then the rest of the day I feel like crap! 

So, no. Its not just you


----------



## ianrauk (24 Dec 2009)

Yep, i get the same. Once I am awake I have to get up.


----------



## Bill Gates (24 Dec 2009)

I raced with a very good rider who had the same problem. I remember him having to cry off from one afternoon race because he had stayed in bed too long in the morning.


----------



## Armegatron (24 Dec 2009)

Ditto. As soon as Im awake Im up and ready. Staying in bed to watch TV or whatever just causes me to have a cracking headache for the rest of the day.


----------



## Globalti (24 Dec 2009)

I'm really heartened to know I'm not alone!

Does anybody have any theories as to why it happens?


----------



## numbnuts (24 Dec 2009)

Lying in bed - no boss there is no way I can come in to work today


----------



## jimboalee (24 Dec 2009)

Rigid Raider said:


> I'm really heartened to know I'm not alone!
> 
> Does anybody have any theories as to why it happens?



A lot of people stop breathing during their sleep. Not for very long, but long enough for oxygen levels to the brain to fall.
It's called 'sleep apnea'.

Check this out by using a Baby Alarm.


A lot of people grind their teeth during their sleep and their facial and neck muscles have not rested.

Check this by observing the flats on your incisors.


----------



## lukesdad (24 Dec 2009)

Does a baby alarm go off if a baby stops breathing  Christ I didnt know that hope their mum did.


----------



## arallsopp (25 Dec 2009)

lukesdad said:


> Does a baby alarm go off if a baby stops breathing  Christ I didnt know that


Some do. But the tech isn't great, and generates too many horror stories of parents feeling compelled to dash in every time baby rolls off the little mat / sensor.

Odd really. Most baby monitors are 'always on' only really turning OFF if something disastrous happens.


----------



## Mista Preston (25 Dec 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Some do. But the tech isn't great, and generates too many horror stories of parents feeling compelled to dash in every time baby rolls off the little mat / sensor.
> 
> Odd really. Most baby monitors are 'always on' only really turning OFF if something disastrous happens.



We ditched the baby monitor 6 weeks in when Elliott kept waking me up by farting !


----------



## zacklaws (26 Dec 2009)

Headaches in bed was something I started suffering from in bed a few years ago and I discovered it was caused by the pillow which was up against the head rest and pressing against the top of my head. I resolved it by moving the pillow down the bed a bit so it was perfectly flat, also putting the palm of my hand in the hollow of my cheek or on my cheek bone with my fingers either flat or tips pointing upwards up the side of my head slightly lifting the top of my head off the pillow. If I am on my back moving the pillow down a bit so it is more under the neck helps or just put your hand or fist behind your neck whichever is the most comfortabilist helps.

I also get the same problem if I sitdown with my hands on top of my head in the wrong place.


----------



## Sam Kennedy (26 Dec 2009)

I noticed quite a while ago I clench my jaw when I'm trying to get to sleep, simply realising this and stopping has saved me from loads of sleepless nights 

If I'm finding I can't get to sleep, I consciously check every muscle isn't tensed, it's quite weird realising you are tensing a muscle, even though it doesn't feel like it.
That normally sends me off to sleep


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Dec 2009)

Rigid Raider said:


> If I don't get up as soon as I'm awake I spend the rest of the day with a deep throbbing headache. Been like this for years.
> 
> Anybody else get this?




No.
Never have an urge to get-up when I wake up and I never get a headache from staying-on in bed, I could 'Lie-In' for Britain.

I actually envy those that are able to wake-up and get-up in an instant...


----------



## Crackle (26 Dec 2009)

Sam Kennedy said:


> I noticed quite a while ago I clench my jaw when I'm trying to get to sleep, simply realising this and stopping has saved me from loads of sleepless nights
> 
> If I'm finding I can't get to sleep, I consciously check every muscle isn't tensed, it's quite weird realising you are tensing a muscle, even though it doesn't feel like it.
> That normally sends me off to sleep



It has a name that and you can get inserts from your dentist to stop you clenching your teeth. I found recently that I was doing this, turned out to be the cause of a few headaches. Simply being conscious of the problem seems to have been enough for me to stop doing it.


----------



## Jonathan M (27 Dec 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Some do. But the tech isn't great, and generates too many horror stories of parents feeling compelled to dash in every time baby rolls off the little mat / sensor.



We used to use devices like these at work (I'm a children's nurse). Apnoea alarms. Useless, and the only time parents were advised/told to use them was in the event of a very premature baby, or if the family had experienced a previous sudden unexplained death of an infant (SUDI). But even then they were only used as part of a package that meant the parents were trained in basic life support and told to ring 999, the risks to their child were significantly higher than other babies.

I recall stories at the time of the "worried well" parents, who rang 999 or rushed their babies to A&E because they'd "stopped breathing" all because of the monitor alarming.

With regards to the OP's question there are lots of reasons why morning headaches occur, some are innocent, some are very sinister.

http://www.headaches.org/education/Headache_Topic_Sheets/Early_Morning_Awakening_Headache


----------



## Globalti (27 Dec 2009)

Interesting, thanks. The bit about adrenaline causing migraine is interesting; for a long time I have thought it might be something to do with the blood flow in the brain. The headache is migraine-like in character, thumping and slightly sick feeling. Been getting them for as long as I can remember if I stay in bed awake. About once a year I can lie in and not get a headache!


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Dec 2009)

Rigid Raider said:


> Interesting, thanks. The bit about adrenaline causing migraine is interesting; for a long time I have thought it might be something to do with the blood flow in the brain. The headache is migraine-like in character, thumping and slightly sick feeling. Been getting them for as long as I can remember if I stay in bed awake. About once a year I can lie in and not get a headache!



Mrs FF always seems to have a headache in bed...


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Dec 2009)

I don't get one from lying in bed awake but if I sleep a lot more than I normally would say 10 hours rather than between say six and eight, I do seem to get a headache. Suppose it is probably brain chemistry, I have been like this for most of my adult life.


----------



## sindeh69 (26 Oct 2019)

Oh thank god its not just me, I noticed years ago this phenomena, not always! but very often if I lay in bed trying to nod off again in the morning, it can give me the headache all day, its that headache that really feels inflamation inside the head lol, and your eye feels like it is bulging a bit, and you feel dumb n weak all day, but yes if you just get up immediately, you can guarantee a headache free day! we need alarms that say" hey you, get up, hey get up now, don't you dare go back to sleep, etc etc. it could be related to out high metabolism and adrenaline filled bike riding, our minds start thinking of riding, so our body adjusts to this, but we just try to stay still in bed.


----------



## AuroraSaab (3 Nov 2019)

Headache after a lie in or prolonged sleep is often dehydration. Anybody getting frequent bad headaches, especially if accompanied by vomiting, should have a check with their gp just to be sure.


----------



## DavdH22 (10 Jan 2020)

Globalti said:


> I'm really heartened to know I'm not alone!
> 
> Does anybody have any theories as to why it happens?




Hey I know this was posted about a decade ago, but did you ever figure it out? The same thing has been happening to me and it's unbearable.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jan 2020)

DavdH22 said:


> Hey I know this was posted about a decade ago, but did you ever figure it out? The same thing has been happening to me and it's unbearable.


I wondered why the link didn't work


----------



## vickster (10 Jan 2020)

DavdH22 said:


> Hey I know this was posted about a decade ago, but did you ever figure it out? The same thing has been happening to me and it's unbearable.


Neck issue? See a physio specialised in cervicogenic headache perhaps?
However, if it’s unbearable, do see your GP asap


----------



## Globalti (10 Jan 2020)

No, I never found out why it happens. I think it's vascular in origin. Nowadays I'm usually awake at 5.30 and raring to get up so it very seldom happens.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (15 Jan 2020)

I get headaches if I haven't been out on the bike for a day or two!
No idea why, but,
Going out for a ride gets rid if it.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jan 2020)

Headaches are a weird thing. I had a colleague who swore blind that she had never had a headache in her life! As a regular sufferer as my mum was, can there be something in our genes that make some more prone than others?

I think a lot of mine start from my neck which creaks and grates like a rusty gate. Too much sitting in the wrong position or the wrong pillow at night seems to be the main culprits, plus stress.


----------



## figbat (15 Jan 2020)

Perhaps sinus-related? After a bout of ongoing headaches with no apparent cause I saw a doctor and was diagnosed with sinusitis. A course of antibiotics cleared it up but every now and then it comes back, generally whenever I get any kind of cold-like illness. I generally manage it with steaming (read: lying in a hot bath) and when unbearable some analgesics.

Just throwing it out there - maybe it's connected, maybe it's not.


----------



## mr_cellophane (15 Jan 2020)

My wife has a similar problem. Every time I get into bed, she has a headache.


----------

